# on alert play sound



## Felice (29. Nov 2005)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe eine Frage: Ich habe einen Script der bei Klicken der rechten Maustaste eine Nachricht ausgibt (z.B.: Hier wird nicht geklaut). Nun möchte ich das bei dieser Warnmeldung ein beliebiger Sound abgespielt wird! Ich habe schon mal folgendes vorbereitet :


```
<SCRIPT type=text/JavaScript>
<!--
//
var messagerklick="~> Hier wird nicht geklaut, hehe <~";
function clickIE() {if (document.all) {alert(messagerklick);return false;}}
function clickNS(e) {if
(document.layers||(document.getElementById&&!document.all)) {
if (e.which==2||e.which==3) {alert(messagerklick);return false;}}}
if (document.layers)
{document.captureEvents(Event.MOUSEDOWN);document.onmousedown=clickNS;}
else{document.onmouseup=clickNS;document.oncontextmenu=clickIE;}
// -->
</SCRIPT>
```

Das ist der Script für die Nachricht, wenn man die rechte Maustatse drückt, so jetzt die Vorbereitung auf mein Problem:


```
<EMBED name=A3S 
src=aaa.mp3 hidden=true type=audio/x-wav autostart="false" loop="false">
```

Nun brauche ich eure Hilfe, wie kann ich das verbinden: ich habe so spekuliert: 
	
	
	
	





```
onalert=document.A3S.play()
```

Dat sieht einfach aus, dewegen funzt et ja auch nicht, wäre dankbar über jeden Vorschlag!!!

Im voraus schon ma danke!

Der Felice


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Nov 2005)

Nun ja, dies hier ist ein Java-Forum. Es gibt hier daher nur wenige, die sich mit JavaScript auskennen. 
Aber schau doch mal bei Teamone (selfhtml) vorbei, die haben auch ein Forum, da bekommst du sicher schneller eine Antwort.

Zur Info: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------



## Felice (29. Nov 2005)

Na danke erstmal, mir wurde leider noch nicht geholfen aber ich werde mal weiter googlen, dank trotzdem


Da Felice


----------

